# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  I have a question on the Disney Movie Книга Мастеров or Book of Masters

## stevegoodness

I asked the Walt Disney Company in Russia why they did not have English Subtitles for the Russian Movie "Книга Мастеров" or Book of Masters when they released the movie on DVD. The guy that I talked to said that the DVD Release was made for Russian Audiences only and that the movie will be dubbed into english at some point in the future and that they would release it soon. I am still waiting for the movie to be released with English Subtitles.

----------


## Hanna

This is a good thing.  
IMHO: Disney is c-p whether in Russia or anywhere else.
If the film is not released outside Russia, then rest assured there is a good business reason for it.  
In fact, if you want to watch animated films in Russian there is plenty to choose from, of much better quality: For example animations of old Russian folk tales, childrens adventures, comics etc from the 1950s and onwards.      * 
Expand your horizons instead of watching more Disney....*  
I am pretty sure lots of the classic Russian cartoons have subs in English. Seek and ye shall find...

----------

